# potty training over a human's toilet



## akklove (Apr 11, 2010)

has anyone seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPV9SwCecTQ

I'd really love to train my puppy to be able to potty over a human toilet - don't get me wrong as being lazy and not wanting to take him outside, but I would want him to be able to do this as a compliment to our daily exercise routine and on days where I might not have time/terrible weather outside. I live in an apartment in the heart of the city and most outside spaces will be used by the community (we have a park nearby, but people sit on the ground and have picnics/read books and though I can always pick up poop, I'd hate for them to unknowingly sit on my puppy's pee) It would be great to be able to have him potty BEFORE we go outside so he doesn't potty anywhere inappropriate. I've looked into artificial grass patches etc, but the clean-up for those just don't seem very practical. The only cleanup required from training him to potty over a toilet bowl would be to flush!

Has anyone tried this or have any suggestions on how to start teaching a dog to do this?


----------



## KAroberts (Sep 22, 2010)

akklove said:


> has anyone seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPV9SwCecTQ
> 
> I'd really love to train my puppy to be able to potty over a human toilet - don't get me wrong as being lazy and not wanting to take him outside, but I would want him to be able to do this as a compliment to our daily exercise routine and on days where I might not have time/terrible weather outside. I live in an apartment in the heart of the city and most outside spaces will be used by the community (we have a park nearby, but people sit on the ground and have picnics/read books and though I can always pick up poop, I'd hate for them to unknowingly sit on my puppy's pee) It would be great to be able to have him potty BEFORE we go outside so he doesn't potty anywhere inappropriate. I've looked into artificial grass patches etc, but the clean-up for those just don't seem very practical. The only cleanup required from training him to potty over a toilet bowl would be to flush!
> ...


lol. That's GREAT. I've found my goal for the year. Interested to hear if anyone else on the forum has been able to pull this off.


----------



## akklove (Apr 11, 2010)

lol let me know how it goes!! i'd love to hear your progress!!


----------

